# Hatteras inlet



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

anyone ever fish the flats round the bend at hatteras inlet look really really fishy


----------



## fishpimper (Nov 15, 2007)

yeah, i've seen some big schools of reds swimming across those flats before.
according to the reports on the RDT site folks are catching pups there right now
i've launched from the spur on the hatteras island side and drift fished those flats with some success before.
the shoals on the ocean side of ocracoke island are a hot spot too, but i've only been out there in a big boat though:redface:
it would be interesting to see if anyone out there has gone out there in a yakopcorn:


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

yeah i seen that post myself i have always worried about all the boats flying in and outta there also looked at rutgers and the water temp are looking really good fer FEB:fishing: i know the water down there can get super duper clear this time of year easy to spot dem der schools


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Mar 1*

Let's plan a trip down on Mar 1. We'll get the crew together and make a plunder run down to scope things out. COWBOY UP


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Hi*

I know in a motorized vessel  We tore 'em up back on the flats back there, actually more South of there off of Ocracoke Island sound side. Above slot Reds. But that was Sept. Never fished those flats in Feb or Mar. 

Skunk


----------



## Asian FHB (Aug 21, 2007)

Ive fished the Point area in buxton... But im planning to go Hatteras this weekend... ill let you guys know whats up


----------



## jimmyjimmy (Aug 16, 2005)

*yoyo!*

lets goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!
im down.. 
just gimme a call


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I am taking my Big Game down in late April to hopefully yak some bait out over the breakers. If we have some down time from the surf, I might take it out around the Inlet.


----------

